# urban postcard art exchange - round 2



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

as detailed in this thread, some urbanites have recently each painted a postcard, and sent it to another randomly selected, anonymous(ish) urbanite. some lovely pics were exchanged, and much joy. so we're going to do it again. 

the rules are simple: 

PM me your address (name optional, i'll give you an appropriate name if you don't want to)
paint a postcard (or apply whatever artistic method to it you like, we aren't fussy)
receive an address of a random urbanite from me
send your postcard
receive a lovely postcard from someone else
post a pic of it here.
I know some people aren't keen on giving out their address to any old random, so if you want to take part but feel nervous about that, then let me know when you message me and I can do a forwarding service (assuming you're still ok with me having your address, of course. I am very trustworthy though, honest). direct sending would be preferable though!

also, inevitably some slackers won't get round to sending their cards, so if anyone fancies doing more than one, send any spares to me and i'll stick them on my fridge forward them to anyone who's not had one for whatever reason. so you'll need to ask me for my address if you want to do this.

any questions?


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

oh also - if you were in the last round and want to go again, just pm me to register - i'll dig your address from my files.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2012)

pm about-to-be sent.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to play but I'm in China, would I be too awkward and slow?  I wouldn't expect one in return.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i'll send out addresses in about a week - but i'd suggest if anyone is wanting to get involved, pm straight away - i think a few people almost missed out last time by posting in the thread that they were in, then forgetting about it...


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'd like to play but I'm in China, would I be too awkward and slow? I wouldn't expect one in return.


go for it. you'll get one back (eventually)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 28, 2012)

can we draw willies?


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i've no objection personally, but as they'll be going through the general post it might make it more likely not to be seized by the vice squad if we avoid sending genitals.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in, will send pm.

Only thing is, maybe set a date by when postcards should be posted?

This would simultaneously help people with a tendency to lateness, and give some breathing space.  I felt under pressure last time as everyone was sending them off so quickly.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

A date would be helpful for me too


----------



## foamy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to be in again (as long as I haven't been black listed for delayed photo posting of my 2nd card :madface: @ VP!)


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

8115 said:


> I'm in, will send pm.
> 
> Only thing is, maybe set a date by when postcards should be posted?
> 
> This would simultaneously help people with a tendency to lateness, and give some breathing space. I felt under pressure last time as everyone was sending them off so quickly.


very good idea. we'll set a date when i distribute the addresses. any thoughts how long - is a week enough?


----------



## foamy (Aug 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> very good idea. we'll set a date when i distribute the addresses. any thoughts how long - is a week enough?


I think 2 weekends would be helpful....


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah, fair enough. so if i get the addresses out towards the end of next week, we can set 10-12 days as the time you have to post?

(btw, nothing to stop anyone from starting painting now...)


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2012)

I would have said, at least 2 weeks.  14 days!  Or longer....


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

i'm happy with whatever - but i think any more than 2 weeks is a bit of a slack deadline.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the fun will go out of it very quickly with such speedy deadlines.

I once participated in an envelope swap on ravelry.  Their deadlines were fairly long.  And there was quite a long rest period between sendings.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

ok. well, i'm fairly open to doing it however people want to do it. it's got to be fun after all. 

i probably just suggested a tight deadline 'cause i want to see some more pics up here sharpish.


----------



## spirals (Aug 28, 2012)

I think any longer than 2 weeks and people are likely to forget, I know I will


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

argh!


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really care though.


----------



## cesare (Aug 28, 2012)

Whatever deadline's decided on, it isn't a target so people can start sending them as soon as they like, presumably?


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

of course. i certainly won't be hanging around. i may start after the washing up in fact.


----------



## Edie (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh let's not get too bogged down in the rules n regs, seemed to work fine last time!

I can't do it cos I'm fucking off for a while again soon. But the last one was one of my fav urban things ever


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2012)

thing is, if you're waiting ten days from now to send addresses (end of next week), and then give another nine or ten days - that's well over two weeks - nearly three - til the deadline, so long as people start now. 

That's got to be plenty, no?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> pm about-to-be sent.


Same here.


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd like to register but I wouldn't be able to post a photo (no facilities/knowledge of how to do!)
Am happy to send in one as a spare without receiving one in return - is that ok?


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

don't worry too much about posting a pic - it's the sending & receiving what matters. i'll ask whoever's sending one to you to photo it before it goes anyway.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

you do still need to pm me though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 29, 2012)

I know what I'm doing 

Just need to buy a pen for it.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in.  I am also completely unartistic so I apologise in advance for whoever gets mine. 

*sends PM and adds buying blank postcards to shopping list*


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I am also completely unartistic so I apologise in advance for whoever gets mine.


that's what we all thought last time, but then it turned out everyone was ACE.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)

Everyone?!


----------



## killer b (Aug 29, 2012)

even yours had a certain naive charm, onkers. x


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 29, 2012)

blank postcards? erm...you can buy these?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> blank postcards? erm...you can buy these?


Yes. Sweet shops, newsagents, and some post offices sell them. Blank correspondance cards are roughly the same size but a bit floppier, or there are pads of watercolour etc paper in the appropriate size.  Or just chop something down to postcard size.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 30, 2012)

cool, never seen them. I'm in


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2012)

BTW if all else fails, amazon and ebay sell packs of blank postcards.


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2012)

bumpitty bump.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2012)

good stuff. up to 14 people already.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 31, 2012)

Could be fun. PM wending it's way..


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 31, 2012)

killer b said:


> i've no objection personally, but as they'll be going through the general post it might make it more likely not to be seized by the vice squad if we avoid sending genitals.


 
I suppose that rules out general BDSM type things too?

In that case, will stick to my somewhat childlike drawings of animals!

(my BDSM stuff would be childlike in appearance too, so nobody would be missing much!)


----------



## killer b (Aug 31, 2012)

i dunno. i don't imagine the royal mail monitor these things in reality.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2012)

So far, the ones I'v e received have been displayed on my fridge. Not sure I'd want anythign I wouldn't want to do that with, with kids in the house.

I know everyone is different, n that, but............


----------



## Me76 (Sep 2, 2012)

I was lying in bed this morning thinking about what I will do.  I reckon there will be more than one.   Although what I see in my brain rarely translates to paper


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2012)

Me76 said:


> <snip>what I see in my brain rarely translates to paper


I know what you mean.  The one with the hammock was a third attempt on what I'd got in my head, and roadsign man got into it because of the difficulty with foreshortening, and misplacing the rubber.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 2, 2012)

I have one ready to go, will do another this week probably, am happy to contribute any spares


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> So far, the ones I'v e received have been displayed on my fridge. Not sure I'd want anythign I wouldn't want to do that with, with kids in the house.
> 
> I know everyone is different, n that, but............


Fair play, there's stuff I'd only ever send if the postcard was in an envelope (and easier to keep from those you'd prefer not to see it).


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)

Putting it in an envelope defeats the purpose of it being a postcard, imo.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Putting it in an envelope defeats the purpose of it being a postcard, imo.


I thought the point of it being a postcard with or without envelope) is that it's a set size, and it won't be mistaken for a bill or a bad news letter when it arrives.


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)

The title of the thread isn't-

"urban postcard sized art exchange - round 2"


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> The title of the thread isn't-
> 
> "urban postcard sized art exchange - round 2"


*Pedant of the year award*


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got to over-spray mine with lacquer in case it gets rained on, and then it's ready to go.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 3, 2012)

Bought my postcards today


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2012)

right then. i'll be distributing addresses tomorrow evening, so any latecomers have a little over 24 hours to pm me their address.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 4, 2012)

oooh, can I still join?! if so, PM on way.... will get thinking


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2012)

evening bump. you've til tomorrow night to get your address to me! (assuming i get round to it then. which i might not)


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2012)

currently 18 people fully signed up btw!


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

12 hours folks - any more?


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

tomorrow now - unexpected visit from my brother...


----------



## spirals (Sep 6, 2012)

Yay, my blank postcards have arrived! Now I have artist block though


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry for the delay... Probably Saturday now.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

spirals said:


> Yay, my blank postcards have arrived! Now I have artist block though


It happens.  Relax, have fun, and it'll pass.    Sometimes.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2012)

ok, we're on.

i've pmd everyone - please let me know if you've been missed or ive fucked up somehow - i tried to ensure everyone got someone new, and i don't think i sent anyone their own address... 

if you've done or want to do extras in case any go missing in the post or whatever, then pm me for my address, and i'll send them on to make sure everyone gets one. if we end up with more extras than missing cards, i'll distribute any left overs randomly.

have fun.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 11, 2012)

Made one  might make a spare now as I bought two postcards in case I fucked up.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 11, 2012)

Oooh.  Been assigned a muse.  Will get scribbling


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Postcard posted.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 11, 2012)

oh wow - you guys are quick off the mark!

I will try to get round to doing mine on the weekend


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2012)

Need to buy stamps


----------



## weepiper (Sep 11, 2012)

posted mine this morning too (I had already done one tbf, will do another this week probably)


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

it's more me being slow off the mark, i think. 

would you believe, VP, that my carefully formulated system of swapping addresses round originally gave you greebo? i was on the verge of sending the pm before i realised too...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 11, 2012)

Posted em before I forgot. Stamps are expensive


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine's hit the post as well.


killer b said:


> <snip>would you believe, VP, that my carefully formulated system of swapping addresses round originally gave you greebo?<snip>


It wouldn't be the first time that random events put us together, and I don't mean keys in a bowl either.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2012)

I have run out of ideas.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

a crudely drawn spunking cock it is then.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have run out of ideas.


What you think VP really looks like?  What you'd do if you won the lottery? A lasagne made with chips?  David Cameron's last stand?


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2012)

VP?


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

visible pantyline.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, that's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

sounds like a reasonable thing to draw either way. i'm considering doing a nude.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 11, 2012)

I have got the postcard bug, I am going to do a load more tomorrow (cos quite frankly it was a lovely way to spend a child free morning) and send them to my mates.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

it is isn't it? i totally loved doing mine last round.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't get a PM *sulk*


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

shit, sorry. thought i'd got everyone... worry not, i'll sort it out.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2012)

It's my fault - I should have PMed you as well as posting on the thread and I didn't. Am a div.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2012)

Not to worry.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have one ready to go and two more ideas that I will work on at the weekend and send to killer b as spares.


----------



## spirals (Sep 12, 2012)

Posted


----------



## cesare (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine's posted too


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> it's more me being slow off the mark, i think.
> 
> would you believe, VP, that my carefully formulated system of swapping addresses round originally gave you greebo? i was on the verge of sending the pm before i realised too...


 

Sorry to screw up your system.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry to screw up your system.


I quite like the idea of you sending anonymous postcards to one another


----------



## Greebo (Sep 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I quite like the idea of you sending anonymous postcards to one another


Any other time, it would have worked, but this time I saw what VP was working on at more than one of its stages, and he spotted my card when I was getting it ready to post.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Any other time, it would have worked, but this time I saw what VP was working on at more than one of its stages, and he spotted my card when I was getting it ready to post.


That's kind of what I meant  

I had this vision of you being a bit cross about it and it struck me as a bit funny. Probably not if you are you and VP tho


----------



## Greebo (Sep 12, 2012)

trashpony said:


> That's kind of what I meant
> 
> I had this vision of you being a bit cross about it and it struck me as a bit funny. Probably not if you are you and VP tho


  Don't sweat it, I wouldn't have been annoyed if it happened.

FWIW VP didn't see my previous efforts until after they'd hit the post.  And there are ways he could have worked on his and got it posted without my seeing the design.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2012)

I recieved mine today. A really clever and gorgeous pen and ink illustration of an owl. My Internet is playing up but will try to post a pic tomorrow. 

Finally I have found inspiration to do mine, but all my card is at work. :/


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine is currently sitting on my desk waiting for me to finish my lunch and then go to the post box.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2012)

gosh, that was quick. 







i can't remember who i got, and i'm not checking. so thanks, whoever you are. it's lovely.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2012)

That's very pretty!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 13, 2012)

Me76 said:


> That's very pretty!


A bit like Japanese paintings of cherry blossom.


----------



## cesare (Sep 13, 2012)

Greebo said:


> A bit like Japanese paintings of cherry blossom.



Exactly! It's lovely isn't it!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's mine:


Thank you to whoever sent it to me - I had a long day today and it was lovely to come home to a fabulous pineapple


----------



## clicker (Sep 13, 2012)

My message was  a message.... I love the sentiment of a tribute card...thank you very much to the anonymous person who cares x


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

I received mine yesterday too.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This must have taken ages to do. I love the patterns and the intricacy. At first glance it looks like a print, but I have a feeling that this talented person has done it freehand. Thank you very much, I love it.


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine should be in the post today. I hope it comes off.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

lovely stuff chaps.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2012)

Are we supposed to stay anonymous?  I'm not sure I won't be able to not let out a little squeal when mine goes up.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Are we supposed to stay anonymous? I'm not sure I won't be able to not let out a little squeal when mine goes up.


 
I think if you want to claim it you should claim it  I intend to


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah, it's up to you. everyone did last time, i think. but no obligation.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> I received mine yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
really like that.


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> yeah, it's up to you. everyone did last time, i think. but no obligation.


 
Yeah, even I did.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2012)

The ones sent here arrived today. VP will probably say something about the one he got later.

I love the collage, thank you.


----------



## spirals (Sep 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> I received mine yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So glad you like it 

(it was freehand)


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

spirals said:


> So glad you like it
> 
> (it was freehand)


 
Spirals


----------



## spirals (Sep 14, 2012)

I am a bit obsessed with them, hence the user name


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

spirals said:


> I am a bit obsessed with them, hence the user name


Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning
On an ever spinning reel
Like a snowball down a mountain
Or a carnival balloon
Like a carousel that's turning
Running rings around the moon

Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes of its face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind!


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

Best song ever. He still performs for a very reasonable rate yknow - the only reason I've not put him on in Preston yet is cause of the cost of getting him here from Cornwall...


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> Best song ever. He still performs for a very reasonable rate yknow - the only reason I've not put him on in Preston yet is cause of the cost of getting him here from Cornwall...


Terry Hall?


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot more than one person done it - noel Harrison. The original and best.


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> Sorry, I forgot more than one person done it - noel Harrison. The original and best.


Ah, OK  Not as familar with that one


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> Ah, OK  Not as familar with that one


here: 



he won the best song oscar that year with it. i exchanged some emails with him a while ago, he's cool as fuck.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

ooh, here is doing it last year. not bad for 78.


----------



## cesare (Sep 14, 2012)

Will have a listen later when I'm on my own


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2012)

To whoever sent the lovely pastoral scene, complete with cow-shit, thank you very much. It gave me a big smile and I love it!


----------



## weepiper (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine Arrived! It's beautiful and made me smile lots today already! 


I feel terrible for not having done mine yet though, will do it this weekend and send on Monday hopefully!


----------



## Firky (Sep 14, 2012)

cesare said:


> Ah, OK  Not as familar with that one



It's the best one imo B-)


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2012)

oh, and I forgot to mention that mine also had a poem on the back


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> To whoever sent the lovely pastoral scene, complete with cow-shit, thank you very much. It gave me a big smile and I love it!


 
That was me


----------



## Me76 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am very glad you liked it VP.  Although I am cross that it seems the postman has scarred it with biro!


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the additions that appear in transit. I hope mine doesn't get completely pulled apart though. I have taken a 'before' picture just in case.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, the transit marks are part of the art. Embrace them.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

my mum is impressed so far btw.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 15, 2012)

I posted mine today 

It bears no relation whatsoever to my previous one


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine's arrived and it's quality!

I'll get on the case tonight.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2012)

killer b said:


> gosh, that was quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



crustychick said:


> Mine Arrived! It's beautiful and made me smile lots today already!
> 
> View attachment 23066
> I feel terrible for not having done mine yet though, will do it this weekend and send on Monday hopefully!


Yay, two of mine up  glad they got there safely 

Killer B. You told me to send you a spare but I thought I would give you one (fnar) It was drawn with felt tip, pink eyeshadow and liquid eyeliner  (I never got the hang of using it on my eyes so it has entered my art box)
Crustychick, yours is my childlike view of Swansea, me and the kids often draw large pictures in the sand on the beach. The poem was a few lines from one of my favourite songs x


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2012)

your sea is ace Clair


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2012)

well, thank you. it's beautiful.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> your sea is ace Clair


Ta  I was meant to re paint my nails that day (what a scruff) but used it for the card instead 


What a lovely idea this was, your smiles have given me my first real grins of today.


----------



## killer b (Sep 17, 2012)

that's what it's for clair. 

nearly finished mine, and will post tomorrow. i've done an extra for our absent colleague edie, which i'll post up once she's received it (i believe she's been having a sneaky look at the thread while away, and i don't want her getting a preview before it arrives...)


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine went in the post today


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 18, 2012)

I received mine today!  (the kids found it, not me  I am blind as a bat )
Unfortunately I can't take a good pic of it....but I love it  Thanks! x


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not arty in the least, but would love to have a go at this what do i need to do?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> I'm not arty in the least, but would love to have a go at this what do i need to do?


1) PM killerb with your address and your real name or a pseudonym
2) Buy some blank postcards.
3) Decorate one side of a postcard and send it to the address which you're PMed when the next round begins.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2012)

Next round will probably be sometime next month 1927. Pm me and ill try to remember, or just wait for the next round to be announced...


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 20, 2012)

oops, I've dropped the ball on this, but will get one sent out today or tomorrow.  Although I've not received one yet either. 

Sorry.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't received one yet (unless it's come today). I sent mine out last Tuesday.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't sent mine yet either.  Hellish few weeks. Soon.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2012)

good things come to those who wait. please don't be too impatient for your cards - everyone will get one in the end.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 21, 2012)

just a reminder: I still never got one from the first round. 
Also wondering where the one I sent like 2 weeks ago went...I have bad luck w/the UK postal system.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 21, 2012)

That's poo! 

I haven't got one yet either. I also haven't made the spares I told KillerB I would.   Hopefully at the weekend.


----------



## killer b (Sep 21, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> just a reminder: I still never got one from the first round.
> Also wondering where the one I sent like 2 weeks ago went...I have bad luck w/the UK postal system.


sorry miss c. i thought everyone had one. i'll get one off to you this weekend.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 21, 2012)

killer b said:


> sorry miss c. i thought everyone had one. i'll get one off to you this weekend.


 
no problem. Thank you.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 21, 2012)

well seeing as some people havent had one from either round yet, any chance i could just have a couple if addresses and jump in now. and anyone who hasnt done one yet can send me one!


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2012)

Its enough hassle trying to keep track of everyone as it is tbh. Just wait till the next round, it won't be long.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 22, 2012)

I posted mine on Monday but I don't know if got to where it's supposed to be going to.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Its enough hassle trying to keep track of everyone as it is tbh. Just wait till the next round, it won't be long.


 
sorry wasnt trying to upset the apple cart!


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2012)

posted mine this morning.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a bit worried that mine (posted 14 days ago) hasn't arrived at its' destination (some urb who works in Bath).


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll give him a nudge.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm a bit worried that mine (posted 14 days ago) hasn't arrived at its' destination (some urb who works in Bath).


And neither has the one I sent on the same day, as far as I know.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2012)

killer b said:


> I'll give him a nudge.


 
Cheers!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2012)

We have had 2 lovely cards 

(Sorry for crap pix - new phone )


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

I really am going to post mine today as I have to post something else.


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

landscapes are much more difficult than i thought they'd be.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2012)

killer b said:


> landscapes are much more difficult than i thought they'd be.


It's very good! I'm impressed 

(I knew they were from you and Martha obviously but I wondered if you wanted to protect your anonymity  )


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

here's a proper painting of the same bridge from 1905. i was stood around where the lampost is.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally got round to posting up the one I received. Top quality work imo


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

ooh yeah. that's class.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

I like that one a lot.

Mine still not arrived, then? I sent it on the 14th September. 

And I've not received one yet either.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 27, 2012)

I sent mine on the 11th but it doesn't seem to have been received?
I haven't had one either up to yet.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I've finally sent mine.  To a girl, not a boy.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

i count 9 have been posted up so far (plus the extra clair sent me), so we've still got half of 'em to go. I'll nudge the recipients of the missing ones this evening just to see if they're being lazy or they're now on a postie's fridge...


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

make that 10 - i really like this.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2012)

Very similar in idea to my one that went missing, that one!


----------



## killer b (Sep 27, 2012)

I like how it matches the medium to the method of delivery.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got mine today  and I love it!  It's a photo with my karaoke song lyrics on and on the back I have a magical plant. Made me be very smiley today!!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for the crap sideways pic.  Can only do it on my phone.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 28, 2012)

My postcard  arrived  today    it's great , sort of  reminds  me  of  street  art. Have put it  next  to  the spray  can I got from the Mr Brainwash  exhibition . Thanks!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 28, 2012)

I've only just seen this thread and I haven't read all of it but I want to play


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

sign up for the next round shirl!


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> My postcard  arrived  today    it's great , sort of  reminds  me  of  street  art. Have put it  next  to  the spray  can I got from the Mr Brainwash  exhibition . Thanks!



Pic!


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Pic!




I don't  know how to post pictures I'm afraid  :-( very sorry.  Am useless with  technology.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

if you want to email me the pic, i'll happily post it up. jmaclaren at gmail dot com.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

You've had mine 12 hours!


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

i emailed it back to you an hour ago you div.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Grrrr. I've been checking all day!


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

i had a shocking hangover today, i couldn't face actually doing anything until the evening.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> I don't  know how to post pictures I'm afraid  :-( very sorry.  Am useless with  technology.


Is it drippy on black card?  I posted mine the other day...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> i had a shocking hangover today, i couldn't face actually doing anything until the evening.


that's where Welsh girls get you


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> that's where Welsh girls get you


Urban cwitches indeed 

(I know that is spelt wrong, but I can't seem to get it right )


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Right then, my one that doesn't look like it got there-











Those pics were taken before I went to the Post Office and got laughed at by the woman behind the counter. I had to put an extra 20p stamp on, so it's not gone missing cos it was underpaid.


----------



## killer b (Sep 28, 2012)

this is spangles'. love it.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2012)

killer b said:


> this is blossies. love it.


Noo - that was from me! I just sneakily took advantage of your kind email thing as I have only been able to urban from my phone for weeks!

Edit - not from me in the sense that I drew it. The email I sent to killer b was from me. I recieved this beautiful card.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 29, 2012)

wow! awesome owl


----------



## foamy (Sep 29, 2012)

killer b said:


> I like how it matches the medium to the method of delivery.


That's mine! I'm really surprised it got there in one piece/ got there at all with all the franks on it.
I liked the idea that it would camouflage in the post.

Onket- do you think the one you made will survive being in the post? It looks strangely robust yet delicate...


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

<someone>, you did a portrait of revol!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

cesare said:


> Spangles, you did a portrait of revol!


Not me.  I didn't draw the owl, I recieved the owl. Post edited for clarity.


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Not me.  I didn't draw the owl, I recieved the owl. Post edited for clarity.


Ah, sorry. I probably didn't read it properly anyway(clearly!) but good edit and I have done same. Tis a great owl anyway <someone>!


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 29, 2012)

The owl is brilliant but I can't claim credit for it! Neither was it the one I received .


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Is it drippy on black card?  I posted mine the other day...




Yes, yours is the one I got, thanks


----------



## Edie (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh wow that owl is really really beautiful! 

Bloody hell the standard this round has been intimidatingly good lol.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2012)

i've not finished yours yet. 

spangles, did you take a pic of yours? fire it across and i'll stick it up. 

(i'm not harvesting likes, honest...)


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> The owl is brilliant but I can't claim credit for it! Neither was it the one I received .


I'm confused now. Sorry! Blame it on sleep deprivation 

Whoever did the owl, it's a great owl!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

killer b said:


> i've not finished yours yet.
> 
> spangles, did you take a pic of yours? fire it across and i'll stick it up.
> 
> (i'm not harvesting likes, honest...)


As in, the one I made and sent to blossie?


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2012)

i told blossie to email me the card she'd recieved so i could stick it up, but spangles did instead and i thought the email was from blossie. i'll edit to avoid any further confusion...


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> As in, the one I made and sent to blossie?


yes!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

Have done so.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2012)

sent by spangles, recieved by blossie


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks killer b!


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

Cool drips, Spangles. Is it coloured sealing wax?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

Nail varnish.


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

Clever! Very effective, isn't it!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the different thicknesses. The clear stuff, which looks the darkest, was really water-thin.


----------



## cesare (Sep 29, 2012)

Did it takes ages to dry before you sent it? (I'm thinking the thickest parts, obv )


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2012)

foamy said:


> That's mine! I'm really surprised it got there in one piece/ got there at all with all the franks on it.
> I liked the idea that it would camouflage in the post.
> 
> Onket- do you think the one you made will survive being in the post? It looks strangely robust yet delicate...



Well, it's been 2 weeks since I sent it, so I spose not! Will do something else this weekend to send north of the border.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 29, 2012)

The owl was mine


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2012)

You're proper talented weeps. Nice one.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 29, 2012)

Right, seeing as a wrong un in Ashford seems to have got the postcard instead of the urbanite who was supposed to get it, there'll be another one in the post first thing on Monday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> View attachment 23479 Finally got round to posting up the one I received. Top quality work imo


 
Ithengqueue!
TBF, the "watercolour" postcards I bought held the ink even better than I hoped (thanks for the suggestion, killer b!), then it was just a case of adding the few spots of colour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I love the different thicknesses. The clear stuff, which looks the darkest, was really water-thin.


 
Reminds me of my barmy art teacher raving on about how important _impasto_ is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 29, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The owl was mine


 
The owl looks like it's scolding me. 

Is it?


----------



## foamy (Sep 29, 2012)

weepiper said:


> The owl was mine


Do you do commissions? I'd love an owl!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know if mine got there or not, I've not seen it on the this thread yet. I hope it did.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2012)

foamy got this one?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2012)

cesare said:


> Did it takes ages to dry before you sent it? (I'm thinking the thickest parts, obv )


A day or so, yes.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 30, 2012)

This one is assumed lost


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 30, 2012)

I think mine have gone west from the first round


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 8, 2012)

ok...so, when does the next round start?


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2012)

think there's still a few to be posted / recieved this round... i've been preoccupied with something else so haven't got round to hounding anyone yet, but will do either tonight or tomorrow. think we could do with starting it soon though - that way the next round will finish in time for a christmas special edition to follow on...


----------



## crustychick (Oct 8, 2012)

mine has *just* been sent  (sorry) and it's got a bit of a way to go but it should hopefully be there soon!


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> think there's still a few to be posted / recieved this round... i've been preoccupied with something else so haven't got round to hounding anyone yet, but will do either tonight or tomorrow. think we could do with starting it soon though - that way the next round will finish in time for a christmas special edition to follow on...


 
I'm sorry. My initial effort going missing in the post has kind of messed me up on this. I have an idea for a replacement but haven't had time to do it yet.


----------



## chilango (Oct 9, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> ok...so, when does the next round start?



I'm up for the next one...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 9, 2012)

LOVE the owl weeps  Owls are ace


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2012)

ok, so i can get on with some hassling, can people let me know if a) they sent a card which hasn't been posted up, or b) are expecting a card but haven't recieved yet? i can't be arsed trawling the thread...


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 10, 2012)

I sent a card that hasn't been posted up (maybe it didn't arrive....?)


----------



## spirals (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't got a card yet.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

I sent one which didn't arrive and have not yet sent a replacement.

I have also received nothing.


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2012)

oh, also - anyone up for doing extras, can you remind me who you are too?


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, I'm stupidly busy cos I'm moving house on the 19th.


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2012)

no need to apologise - just a shame yours went missing innit.


----------



## cesare (Oct 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> oh, also - anyone up for doing extras, can you remind me who you are too?


I'll do an extra one.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

killer b said:


> no need to apologise - just a shame yours went missing innit.


 
True.

You will need to tell whoever is doing mine that they need to do it before I move, too!


----------



## spirals (Oct 18, 2012)

I still didn't get one


----------



## weepiper (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got an extra if one is needed


----------



## killer b (Oct 18, 2012)

sorry guys. Will do some work on harassing people tonight. Your spare will certainly be handy weeps - I'll sort you out with an address tonight.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2012)

So.... when's round 3?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2012)

Greebo said:


> So.... when's round 3?


 
well the time its taken some people to do a card for round 2 we might as well make round 3 a christmas round, for 2013.


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2012)

Been preoccupied with various things so I dropped the ball on this sorry. Happy to start a new thread later if people are up for another round?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Manter (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## cesare (Dec 5, 2012)

Me too


----------



## killer b (Dec 5, 2012)

Save it for the thread! Just got some errands to run, will do it tonight when I get home.  xx


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> <snip>any chance i could just have a couple if addresses and jump in now. and anyone who hasnt done one yet can send me one!





Miss Caphat said:


> ok...so, when does the next round start?





chilango said:


> I'm up for the next one...


Round 3 will start in the new year, but you really do need to PM killer b a name and postal address asap.

Please remember to mention postcard art round 3 in the subject line.  

Also, it helps if you start thinking about what you'll do now.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Round 3 will start in the new year, but you really do need to PM killer b a name and postal address asap.
> 
> Please remember to mention postcard art round 3 in the subject line.
> 
> Also, it helps if you start thinking about what you'll do now.


 
I've been thinking since september!!lol


----------



## Greebo (Dec 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> I've been thinking since september!!lol


Excellent!


----------



## Me76 (Dec 7, 2012)

killer b said:


> Save it for the thread! Just got some errands to run, will do it tonight when I get home.  xx


can you stick the link for the new one on this one please?


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-postcard-exchange-round-3.303099/


----------

